# TT how did you mill this log, with 2 cuts?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking through your album, saw this photo, said "How did he do it?"







_ForkedPost7_Report Picture

Picture Added 11-19-2008 11:13 PM


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

IIRC he used the bobcat to prop the long "leg" up in the air to do the short one. there's pics somewhere.......


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It took some diggin' but here it is. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/not-standard-procedure-6775/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I knew there'd be a good lookin' woman involved!*

The things men do for their women........:yes: Very Clever.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry Woody I've been busy. Thanks Daren for digging that up. 

So Woody, did you want to order some of those posts? :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not so good for posts for me...*

How about a hall "tree"?:yes: Bill


----------

